# Spring Bank Holiday in South East?



## MARKLISA (May 14, 2010)

Hiya!

We are picking up our new (to us) MH on Wednesday, are staying quite local at the weekend to get it all tested out, then hoping to get away for BH weekend. Funny though, we got a MH so we were more free than we were with our former caravan, and we can't decide where to go!!! 

We're members of the local CC centre so quite used to rallies and camping on fields. 

Where's everyone going for Spring Bank Holiday and any meets going on?


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, If you were members of the C & C Club you could join us here: 

http://www.oxonda.co.uk/41st-birthday-2010.html

We will be going there then on to Stratford Show for the week.  

We went to the Leicester DA 50th at Rutland Water a couple of weeks ago, and had a great time. 

But you have to be a member of the C & C C, no booking just turn up.  Bob.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

We are off to France for a week in our new home. Southern France may be a bit far for a first trip, sorry!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

We're all <<HERE>> but I'm afraid you're a bit late booking as it's a full house. 

Maybe a PM to LadyJ to see if anyone is likely to cancel?


----------

